# Anchor Straight Line By A Huguenin



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pictures to follow.

I've just acquired a silver Anchor straight line 'hunter'. I don't know anything about it, I bought it on spec because I thought it was lovely and it wasn't much. Unfortunately, I think the mainspring is broken. Could anyone provide me with any information on this watch and hopefully point me in the direction of a repairer?

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Our host, Roy Taylor, (RLT) is a repairer. Click on top left for details. :yes: :thumbup:

Mike


----------

